# Pumpe und Fan per Y-Adapter an CPU Fan Header?



## Niranda (28. April 2020)

Ich habe ein Mainboard ohne Pump Header (Gigabyte X570i (miniITX) 
Meine Asetek 645 wakü (kleine 92mm fan aio) hat einen 3pin Anschluss für die Pumpe. Der Lüfter (noctua) ist ein pwmer. 
Darum habe ich mir überlegt, den Noctua Y-Adapter vom Lüfter zu verwenden.
Der splittet 4 pins auf. Einmal in 4pin und einmal 4pin ohne Drehzahlmesser.

Ich kann doch den pwm CPU Lüfter an das 4 pin Stück anschließen und die Pumpe an das ohne drehzahlpin. Also bekommt die Pumpe dann konstant 12V, während der Lüfter über pwm gesteuert wird. Das ganze kann ich dann ganz easy an den CPU fan Header anschließen.

Sind meine Überlegungen korrekt?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (28. April 2020)

Ein Fan-Header ist in der maximalen Leistung begrenzt, daher gibt es Pump-Header die eine höhere Leistung liefern. Pumpe UND Fan würde ich daher nicht an einen einzelnen Fan-Header stecken. Der CPU-Header sollte also nur für Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers benutzt werden.

Wie sieht Asetek den Einsatz der Pumpe vor? Nur unter konstanter Leistung? Dann würde ich eher dafür sorgen, dass die Pumpe permanent ihre 12 V vom Netzteil bekommt. Das sollte am sichersten sein. Bei deiner Variante würde die Pumpe 12-V-PWM-Signale bekommen, darauf ist sie aber womöglich nicht ausgelegt.

Ich bin mir gerade unsicher. Wenn man die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil anschließt, würde sie dann auch Spannung bekommen, wenn das System aus ist, das Netzteil aber eingeschaltet am Strom hängt? Wenn nicht, wäre oben genanntes Vorgehen die sicherste Variante. Alternativ könnte man sonst auch die Pumpe an einen beliebigen anderen Header anschließen und hier permanent 12 V ohne PWM drauf geben. Nicht ideal, da es kein Pump-Header ist, aber das würde denke ich auch gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2020)

Bei der Pumpe wird der vierte Pin fehlen was fürs PWM ist.

Das Anschließen wäre daher nicht das Problem und wahrscheinlich würden auch wie erwartet 12v anliegen, aber wie @TheGermanEngineer richtig schreibt könnte der Anschluss mit der Leistungsaufnahme(Amper) überlastet werden, da Pumpe schon einiges mehr an Leistung ziehen. Dafür vorgesehene Anschlüsse sind daher auch darauf ausgelegt. Zudem wird der Splitter nur die Drehzahl zurück geben was auch an dem einem Kabel dran hängt wo auch das  Tacho mit dabei ist. Entweder also nur die Drehzahl des einen Lüfter was dran ist oder von der Pumpe. Du könntest daher je nachdem was nicht an diesem Kabel hängt nicht sehen was für eine Drehzahl anliegen wird.

Direkt ans Netzteil geht aber auch und ist der Rechner aus schaltet auch das Netzteil ab. Im 24 Pin sind daher auch zwei Pins vorhanden die beim einschalten überbrückt werden und das Netzteil damit einschalten.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (28. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Direkt ans Netzteil geht aber auch und ist der Rechner aus schaltet auch das Netzteil ab. Im 24 Pin sind daher auch zwei Pins vorhanden die beim einschalten überbrückt werden und das Netzteil damit einschalten.



Gut, wenn das geklärt ist, wäre die Lösung ja naheliegend: Sofern keine spannungsgesteuerte Regelung notwendig ist kann man GND und VCC von der Pumpe an SATA-Power oder MOLEX am Netzteil anschließen. Nach Möglichkeit auch mit Adaptern um die Teile selbst nicht modifizieren zu müssen.


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2020)

Also theoretisch würde es funktionieren.
Die Pumpe benötigt lediglich 180mA.
Der Lüfter 110mA.
Also sind es insgesamt gute 300mA.Mit Puffer vielleicht 400mA.
Bei den Gigabyte Mainboards lese ich häufig, dass die max. 2A unterstützen.
Sagen wir mal die Hälfte wird unterstützt, dann ist das immer noch mehr als doppelt so viel wie benötigt.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich im Dan A4 arbeite und ungern noch ein Kabel durch das ganze case ziehen will. Darüber hinaus würde ich gern CPU und System fan separat gesteuert haben. Wie schnell die Pumpe dreht ist mir total egal, die soll eh immer auf 100% laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Gut, wenn das geklärt ist, wäre die Lösung ja naheliegend: Sofern keine spannungsgesteuerte Regelung notwendig ist kann man GND und VCC von der Pumpe an SATA-Power oder MOLEX am Netzteil anschließen. Nach Möglichkeit auch mit Adaptern um die Teile selbst nicht modifizieren zu müssen.


Mit einem Molex Adapter sollte es auch gehen.
Security Check

Oder selbst basten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[Offtopic]*
Im übrigem gibt es diese Überbrückungsstecker zu kaufen.
EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - UEberbrueckungsstecker

Diese dienen nur dazu das nicht selbst überbrückt werden soll und wird für ein cutom Loop verwendet wenn nur die Pumpe zum befüllen und entlüften des Systems an einem Netzteil angeschlossen werden soll.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. April 2020)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also sind es insgesamt gute 300mA.Mit Puffer vielleicht 400mA.
> Bei den Gigabyte Mainboards lese ich häufig, dass die max. 2A unterstützen.
> Sagen wir mal die Hälfte wird unterstützt, dann ist das immer noch mehr als doppelt so viel wie benötigt.



Ja, aber das ist nicht das Hauptproblem. Du versuchst gerade einen PWM-Lüfter und eine spannungsgeregelte Pumpe an einem PWM-Anschluss zu betreiben. Mit dem Lüfter klappt das dann, aber die Pumpe braucht eine permanente Spannung und keine PWM-Signale. Es kann sein, dass es zunächst zwar funktioniert, allerdings kann es kaum gut für die Lebensdauer der Pumpe sein, wenn man sie mit PWM-Signalen füttert, obwohl sie eine permanente Spannung benötigt. Und Pumpen fallen ja eh meist als erstes aus.



Niranda schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich im Dan A4 arbeite und ungern noch ein Kabel durch das ganze case ziehen will. Darüber hinaus würde ich gern CPU und System fan separat gesteuert haben. Wie schnell die Pumpe dreht ist mir total egal, die soll eh immer auf 100% laufen.



Leider wird das Kabel notwendig sein. Man hätte alternativ noch überlegen können einen spannungsgeregelten Lüfter zu nehmen, dann könnte man Pumpe und Lüfter sogar zusammen anschließen. Sie würden dann aber beide exakt gleich geregelt, Pumpen haben aber in der Regel einen kleineren Regelbereich. 

Ich würde sehr empfehlen so ein Kabel zu nehmen, wie IICARUS es verlinkt hat. Damit wirst du die Pumpe ohne Modifikationen direkt ans Netzteil anschließen können.

Edit: Falls möglich, kann man die Pumpe auch an einen freien Fan-Header stecken und ihn im BIOS so konfigurieren, dass er permanent 12 V gibt (DC-Modus und dann auf 100%). Sofern deine Leistungsangaben stimmen, sollte das problemfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2020)

Wenn die Pumpe nur einen 3pin Stecker hat, wird sie auch kein Pwm bekommen. Der Ausgang gibt im Pwmbetrieb konstante 12V aus und unterbricht nicht entsprechend dem Signal die Versorgungsspannung. Für Pwm hat man ja extra den zusätzlichen Pin. Das passt schon so wie geplant.


----------

